# Cotswold Village Street



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

I painted this from a photograph and I am happy with the result but for the roof line where the ridge line falls away, this is where a good artist would know what to leave out.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is a lot of detail work. It's a wonderful painting. I love the brick work. That's a hard thing to do.


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

*Coltswold village street*

Hi Terry, Thank you for your kind remarks. I enjoyed painting this with all the masonry detail and the slate roofs. I like painting buildings and the Cotswolds have such interesting buildings to paint. 
Thanks again, 
Steve


----------



## SugarLand (Jul 6, 2016)

Wow so much detail Amazing!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah the brick turned out fantastic


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

I really like the light on the building on the front right. You've managed to achieve a more 3D look by adding the shadows.


----------



## Zildjian1232 (Jul 12, 2016)

I would like to also state, this is really detailed worked and well composed. I hope to be on your level someday.


----------

